# UE July 18th Last Snap Trip



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

UE needs about 20 people for the Big E to sail Sunday.:texasflag 

This is the last red snapper trip for the year so jump on quick:doowapsta


Looks like great weather this weekend 2-3ft seas:cheers:


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

We need 11 more to sign up


----------



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

i am working on a couple of peeps. I am down. I just called and they said they need 15 though.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

where and how much?


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

TunaK- Thanks 15 more....

Surfdad- Underwater Expeditions(Freeport) July 18th 12hr Trip $125.00


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

It will be plenty of room for this boat with 40 people. It's like fishing in a private chartered boat. Beside snappers, you can also catch grouper, AJ and kings.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Is tackle/bait provided? I might take the almost missus on this trip to get her warmed up to the idea of a lot more offshore. Dang sure cheap enough.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Bait and tackle provided. Just bring your cooler with drink/snack. You won't be disappointed fishing on this big boat.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

A few more have signed up so we should be close


----------



## Green Broker (Jul 16, 2010)

I just called and only 27 signed-up..need at least 13 more to go!!!!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope it sails but it doesn't look good.....


----------



## jaymzinsa (Jul 20, 2004)

Just saw the post, UE phone lines go to messages, is this trip a go? I just got back from the wastelands of Kansas and need to see some bluewater. Somebody, anybody, please call me and let me know if this trip is going. I will be driving from San Antonio and don't want to make a wasted trip. Thanks.
James 210-685-2220


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

July 18th Trip Cancelled!!sad4sm

Swapped to July 26th:doowapsta


----------

